# Handloading to be out-lawed?



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

ahoude23 said:


> The best defense is to JOIN THE NRASubscribe to their newsletter, they update you on ALL antigun legislation in every state. Donate $ to the NRA whenever you can. NRA life member that tries to donate $100 per year.


After the NRA gave their endorsement of the Disarm Veteran's Bill [SIZE=-1]H.R. 2640, [/SIZE]they'll never see a dime from me


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

TrekJeff said:


> After the NRA gave their endorsement of the Disarm Veteran's Bill [SIZE=-1]H.R. 2640, [/SIZE]they'll never see a dime from me


I can't say I agree with all the NRA decisions, but you must look at the big picture. Ever think where we would be without them?


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I dont want to start a huge discussion, but what was the veterans' bill?


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

http://americanshooter.wordpress.co...o-arms-national-action-for-the-2nd-amendment/


----------



## panic (May 30, 2008)

Stop being paranoid. Wait for someone to introduce a law making handloading illegal and then protest. Sometimes i get the feeling that the NRA invests more time fearbrokering than it does effectively lobbying congress.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Bold post for a newbie


----------



## panic (May 30, 2008)

That was me supporting my First Amendment right to criticize people who get thier information from the blog sphere and not the actual wording of the bill. You can look up the actual legislation on the United States Congress' website, or you can believe that people who need to get relected during a time of war would vote to actively infringe on the Second Amendement rights of veterans. Your pick.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

alex-v said:


> The president's cabinet does not make law. That is a duty of the legislature.
> 
> The Senate and the House propose and pass laws, the president signs them, and then the courts kick in. Part of the system of checks and balances. If anyone is concerned about this issue they should be putting their concern onto paper and sending letters to their elected representatives.


obviously.

i'm simply tired of hearing about how the "sky is falling".

that this administration and legislative session will take away ammo and guns.

just making a point against the rampant paranoia.

again, the moderators must be asleep at the wheel again. this is a discussion for another forum - sound-off or something - cause its clearly political and has little to nothing to do with reloading.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

rzdrmh said:


> obviously.
> 
> i'm simply tired of hearing about how the "sky is falling".
> 
> ...



Regarding the comment of the NRA, they supported a bill that would take away the right for a war time Veteran who comes back from war and is diagnost with PTSD. So in short, here's the scenerio, "Young man, take this gun and go to war, when you come back your brain is going to be so messed up because of the horros you'll experience, that when you get home, you'll have to give us back the gun. OH and you'll never get to use one for the rest of your life because a psychiotrist will say you're mentally unstable." 

The intent was to get the word out and not get caught blindsided. I'm not one to worry about doomsday messages and that the sky is falling, but waiting until it's at our door step is like waiting for the burgler who has already broken into your home to hurt your family, and then taking action.

So before more ignorance get's posted and take this further off topic, I do agree with one aspect you mentioned...

Mods, feel free to close this.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

i have no problem with due diligence, and by all means, practice it.

i have no problem with this thread, it simply needs to be in a different forum.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

rzdrmh said:


> i have no problem with due diligence, and by all means, practice it.
> 
> i have no problem with this thread, it simply needs to be in a different forum.


Well to be honest,... from what I read over in the bills proposal in Indiana,.. it doesn't seem to have anything to do with hand loading per say,... they have multiple listings of what they consider to be "ASSAULT Weapons" and the manufactured ammo that is sold to feed them is what seems to be on the table.

In any event,.. I'm personally against it  No matter what they try to do to stop criminals when it comes to guns and ammo will only be making for a harder time for the honest citizen as the criminal will always find a way to circumvent the laws. Just another way for some greedy people to make a ton of money off the already tax burdened honest citizens of our country. :16suspect :rant:


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

alex-v said:


> The president's cabinet does not make law. That is a duty of the legislature.
> 
> The Senate and the House propose and pass laws, the president signs them, and then the courts kick in. *Part of the system of checks and balances*. If anyone is concerned about this issue they should be putting their concern onto paper and *sending letters to their elected representatives*.


After 11/04/08 they have a super majority there are no checks and balances. 

Does anyone really believe Levin is going to take our concerns regarding 2nd amendment rights to heart.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Northbound said:


> After 11/04/08 they have a super majority there are no checks and balances.
> 
> Does anyone really believe Levin is going to take our concerns regarding 2nd amendment rights to heart.


Carl Levin is as anti-gun as they come...


----------

